# Bandsaw Blades for knife scales



## Foot Patrol (May 6, 2020)

I have an older Delta 14" bandsaw and need guidance on what Bandsaw blades I should buy to cut knife scales. I recently found out that the blade I have been using is a bimetal blade that is used to cut metal. 

I want a blade that will cut true and have a uniform thickness throughout the cut. I usually buy blocks of hardwood, stabilized wood, and Macarta and then cut 3/8" thick scales from the blocks. I believe I would need something on the order of 3/4" blade with a minimum of 8 teeth. I do not know what type of teeth or rake to get. Any help would be of greatly appreciated.

Foot


----------



## Tony (May 6, 2020)

@Mike1950 is probably the best person to answer this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (May 6, 2020)

See what Mike says, but I use a 1/2” blade, 3 tpi (positive claw)for pretty much everything including knife scales.
I use Timberwolf blades.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Dmcoffman (May 6, 2020)

I've got a 14" Jet and a 3/4" blade is too much for my 1 hp saw, it'll run but it's working hard. My next resaw blade will be 1/2". Most of my usage is with a 3/8".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (May 6, 2020)

I have a Delta 14 that I installed a riser and new bigger motor on--- I use 3/8 blades with 3=4 tpi for cutting nearly everything. Biggest thing is keeping the tension "right"

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 6, 2020)

Tony said:


> @Mike1950 is probably the best person to answer this.


Mike's been pretty scarce on here lately. Hope all's well!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 7, 2020)

I have a Rockwell 14, predecessor to the Delta. I run a 3/8" 4 tpi for everything. The biggest thing IMO is to make sure everything is set right on your machine. Alex Snodgrass knows more about bandsaws than anyone; he's got some great videos on YouTube for tuning up your saw. My suggestion is to watch a couple and set yours up as he suggests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 7, 2020)

Thank you all for your feedback. I appreciate it.


----------

